# Space free on stand at Ultimate Dubs



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have posted this up in the following forum areas for maximum exposure. MK1, MK2, Events, TT Owners Club and Off Topic

I have had to drop out of my spot on the TTOC stand at Ultimate Dubs this weekend, as I have been diagnosed with Bronchitis and am not going to be well enough to attend :-( as such is anyone interested in taking my spot?

You would need to go up early on the Saturday as the stand is in the main indoor arena and the cars need to be placed on the stand the night before the show - there is a double room booked at one of the onsite hotels, which is walking distance away from the arena (£68).

This is the first big show of the year and by all accounts a showcase for projects developed over the off season, so there will be some pretty spectacular cars on show, also you will get to represent the club.

Ideally you will have a modified car but it will be on a first come first served basis.

The first person to pm me will get the spot.

Cheers

Charlie


----------

